

 Why did Y Combinator adopt DMCA for Hacker News?  - ahp
https://news.ycombinator.com/dmca.html

======
ScottBurson
What do you mean "adopt"? The DMCA is the law in the US. Any US site that
allows users to post content needs a page like this explaining its DMCA policy
and giving the address to which notices should be sent.

